# Ubuntu 12.4LTS und Apache 2.2 - Probleme beim ersten V-Host



## NetBull (8. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

da ich keine Lust mehr auf PLESK habe und noch ein wenig Zwangsbeurlaubt bin, will ich mich endlich mal tiefer in LINUX einarbeiten. Aktuell APACHE...

Ich habe mir auf einer VM das Ubunru 12.4LTS und Apache 2.2 aufgesetzt. Apache läuft, kann die übliche test seite vom Gast-System über den Browser aufrufen. 

Beim einirchten meines ersten V-Host habe ich dann Probleme

Ich möchte: vom Gast-System auf das VM Host-System zugreifen, quasi über eine Domäne: http://www.example.org
Die Windows hosts Datei habe ich schon mal angepasst
192.168.178.24	http://www.example.org
:: und JA mir ist klar das ich nun die echte http://www.example.org nicht mehr erreichen kann
Wenn ich nun die Domäne auf dem Gast-System im browser aufrufe, komme ich zur "It works!"-Seite auf dem VM Host. 

Nun richte ich nach Anleitung eines Tutorials meinen ersten V-Host ein: 

```
sudo vi /etc/apache2/sites-available/example.org

<VirtualHost *:80>
     ServerAdmin test@example.org
     ServerName localhost
     ServerAlias www.example.org
     DocumentRoot /var/www/example.org/html/
     ErrorLog /var/www/example.org/logs/error.log
     CustomLog /var/www/example.org/logs/access.log combined
</VirtualHost>
```

.. und natürlich habe ich auch die Verzeichnisse angelegt. 
Jetzt muss ich neustarten und das kommt dabei raus: 


```
test@ubuntu64x:~$ service apache2 restart
 * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                                                             /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
/usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted)
apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
Action 'start' failed.
The Apache error log may have more information.
                                                                                                                                                      [fail]
test@ubuntu64x:~$
```

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen? Was mache ich falsch?

cu deAndro...


----------



## Bratkartoffel (8. Januar 2014)

Hi,

du musst den Apache als root neustarten, also via sudo.

```
sudo service apache2 restart
```

Die Fehler in Zeile 6 und 7 deuten schon auf ein Rechte Problem hin.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## NetBull (9. Januar 2014)

Hi und OK, 

in der Tat, weniger Stress wenn man den Apache mit den richtigen Rechten restartet, aber:


```
test@ubuntu64x:~$ sudo service apache2 restart
 * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
 ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
                                                                         [ OK ]
test@ubuntu64x:~$
```

Und die Domäne wird immer noch nicht auf das richtige Verzeichnis umgeleitet. 

Noch irgendwelche Ideen für mich?
cu deAndro


----------



## NetBull (13. Januar 2014)

Keiner hier der Rat weis?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,

du hast die Config als "/etc/apache2/sites-available/example.org" angelegt?
Benenn die Datei mal in "example.org.conf" um und führe danach ein "sudo a2ensite example.org" aus.
Die "aktiven" Seiten sind im Ordner "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled" eingetragen, hier sind Symlinks auf die sites-available Configs.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## NetBull (14. Januar 2014)

Moin, ... 

habs hinbekommen. 
Hab die Domänen nicht aktiviert. War immer der Meinung das ein anlegen der Datei reiche.
Erst heute Nacht habe ich das dann unter meinem Tutorial gelesen. 

Allerdings nur auf meinem Test-Server, der auf einer VM läuft. Mein Strato-V-Server hat etliche Domänen die mit PLESK angelegt wurden, ... Es finden sich aber keine solche Dateien in den beiden Ordnern. Aber merkwürdige Anzeige wenn ich die Ordner mit LS ausgebe...


```
root@h123456:~# sudo ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
insgesamt 8
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Feb 18  2013 .
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Jan 13 23:01 ..
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 Feb 18  2013 000-default -> ../sites-available/default
root@h123456:~# sudo ls -la /etc/apache2/sites-available/
insgesamt 20
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jul 19 03:56 .
drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 Jan 13 23:01 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  950 Feb  7  2012 default
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 7469 Feb  7  2012 default-ssl
root@h123456:~#
```

die Aussage insgesamt 8 / insgesamt 20 ist ein Hinweis auf Dateien die nicht gezeigt werden, oder?
Wie zeige ich die an? Mit ls -la werden auch versteckte angezeigt, nur hier nicht. 

LG deAndro


----------



## Bratkartoffel (14. Januar 2014)

Hi,

das "insgesamt" sagt nicht, wie viele Dateien insgesamt in dem Verzeichnis sind. Keine Angst, was "ls -la" nicht anzeigt ist dort auch nicht  Der Begriff "insgesamt" ist hier etwas missverständlich. Was es aber jetzt genau heißt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Die Struktur, so wie es ist, passt so.
In dem "-enabled" sind nur Symlinks zu "-available", in deinem Fall ist nur die "default" Seite aktiv.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## deepthroat (14. Januar 2014)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> das "insgesamt" sagt nicht, wie viele Dateien insgesamt in dem Verzeichnis sind. Keine Angst, was "ls -la" nicht anzeigt ist dort auch nicht  Der Begriff "insgesamt" ist hier etwas missverständlich. Was es aber jetzt genau heißt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Es beziffert die Größe des Verzeichnisses in Blocks, sprich die Summe des verwendeten Speichers für jede einzelne Datei in diesem Verzeichnis.



			
				info coreutils hat gesagt.:
			
		

> For each directory that is listed, preface the files with a line
> `total BLOCKS', where BLOCKS is the total disk allocation for all
> files in that directory.  The block size currently defaults to 1024
> bytes, but this can be overridden (*note Block size::).  The
> ...


----------



## NetBull (14. Januar 2014)

Hmmm. ok, dann ist die Frage eine andere: 
"wo zur Hölle sind bei meim v-server die Domänen definiert, die vorhanden sind und funktionieren?"


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Januar 2014)

Hi,

die werden wohl irgendwie in der httpd.conf oder einer anderen Datei in /etc/apache2 definiert sein.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## bofh1337 (15. Januar 2014)

Wenn du es jetzt noch hin kriegst, das beim hoch laden oder ändern über FTP die Dateirechte dem richtigen User gehören (Unter Apache), dann lass es mich wissen 
Sonst ist nämlich Essig mit dem löschen von Dateien, die mittels $_FILE hoch geladen wurden 
Ein Punkt, der mich hier inzwischen um 50 Jahre altern lies


----------



## erik s. (15. Januar 2014)

@deAndro: Dein Verständnis von Gast- und Hostsystem ist genau verkehrt. Wenn bei dir unter Windows eine VM mit Ubuntu läuft, dann ist Windows dein Host- und Ubuntu das Gastsystem. Das nur zur Info.

@bofh1337: Verstehe ich es richtig, dass dein Problem darin besteht, dass per HTTP hochgeladene und damit per PHP gespeicherte Dateien nicht mehr über das FTP-Programm geändert oder gelöscht werden können?


Gruß,
Erik


----------



## bofh1337 (15. Januar 2014)

erik s. hat gesagt.:


> @bofh1337: Verstehe ich es richtig, dass dein Problem darin besteht, dass per HTTP hochgeladene und damit per PHP gespeicherte Dateien nicht mehr über das FTP-Programm geändert oder gelöscht werden können?



genau so sieht es aus, irgendwie klappt das bei mir nicht, obwohl ich schon zig tausend Webseiten durchforstet habe


----------



## erik s. (16. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht machst du dazu ein anderes Thema auf, da das hier sehr offtopic wäre.


----------

